# Cycle-To-Work tax free scheme for self employed



## Jack The Lad (28 Jun 2009)

Can anyone tell me if it is possible to benefit from the Cycle-To-Work tax free scheme if you are self-employed? 

I run my own business, it involves some localised travel every day, and I would definitely save money and work more efficiently using a bicycle rather than a car.


----------



## Complainer (28 Jun 2009)

Don't think this scheme applies, but afaik if the business were to purchase a bike, solely and exclusively for use on business, then your business would get a tax deduction anyway for the cost of the bike.


----------



## Bosshog (4 Oct 2009)

Probably the same answer as above but here's hoping!

Im a sole trader, am I eligible for the bike to work scheme?


----------



## Domo (5 Oct 2009)

This scheme is only for employees or directors - therefore not applicable to self employed.
It just removes the provision of a bicycle for cycling to work from BIK


----------



## roadrunner1 (13 Oct 2010)

*any change in this*

Hi, 
In a bike shop yesterday i was told that the bike to work scheme was extended to the self-employed- anyone know if this is true? I'm a sole trader who is working out tax issues this week- could I get a tax deduction on a new bike??
thanks


----------

